# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Book online WWF

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

J'ai trouv a dans google, ce sont les fondamentaux des WF...

env 50 d'conomie... 

http://books.google.be/books?id=WSBY...age&q=&f=false

++

Laurent Jordi

----------


## cybermaxs

pas mal, mais j'ai bien peur qu'il manque quelques pages... par exemple, la page 240 ! ::(:

----------


## CUCARACHA

::calim2:: TU as dj lu le livre jusqu' la page 240 ???

----------


## cybermaxs

Rapide non ?

Plus srieusement, je me mfie souvent de tout ce qui semble gratuit surtout avec Google... ::?:

----------


## CUCARACHA

j'ai cliqu au hazard sur une page dans les 420 (tu vois je ne me vante pas de lire vite moa) la page tait prsente.

En fait, je pense que le deal de google est d'afficher le livre gratuitement et en change, google doit faire cadeau le lien vers les vendeurs qui proposent cet ouvrage (pour ceux qui sont fatigus de lire sur l'cran).

----------

